

15% price cut in EC2 instances, effective Nov 1 - cperciva
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2009/10/27/announcing-lower-amazon-ec2-instance-pricing/

======
jobenjo
I was just thinking about this. Slicehost hasn't changed their prices in the
3ish years we've been with them, but the price of computers and memory has
dropped considerably.

As their profit margin expands, I hope Slicehost will lower their prices, too
(and if they don't I suspect that'll be a window for someone else).

~~~
tocomment
That has always confused me too. Has web hosting in general gone down in cost?

~~~
wmf
In general yes, although it's hard to tell how much you're getting in a modern
"unlimited" oversubscribed hosting plan.

------
naz
$62 per month for 1.7GB is pretty good. For comparison Slicehost charges $70
per month for 1GB. I just wish they had smaller instances.

~~~
wmf
Rackspace's version of Slicehost has 1GB for $44/mo and 2GB for $88/mo which
is in line with EC2 but more granular.

~~~
sgk284
I run multiple servers off of rackspace's cloud, at their lowest tier which
costs 1.5 cents per hour, or roughly $11.00/mo +bandwidth. It's such a cheap
solution and is more than sufficient for the hosting that I use them for.
They've surpassed expectations from day one.

Used to use webfaction, which was pretty solid too, but moved away due to some
flexibility issues.

------
EastSmith
For me this is the better announcement from Amazon today :)

